# Baby carriers????



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Have any of you guys ever used any of those hiking baby carriers out there? Im thinking about taking the family up to the Uinta's on sunday, but would like to get one of those carriers for the baby. How young can the kid be to be able to be carried in one of those? Im trying to decide if I even want to take my 6 month old daughter up with us, as it is probrably going to be a few hour hiking/fishing trip (How young is too young). Any info you guys might have would be great. thanks


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

When my oldest daughter was a baby,she will be 21 in a couple weeks,I bought one of those papoose type carrier that strapped on my chest and would take her with me when I fished the river. I fished the river almost exclusively back then because I didn't have a boat or float tubes. I don't think they are ever too young to take into the great outdoors as long as the weather isn't too extreme. One thing for you to consider though is I have heard from several people the mosquitos are thick in the Uintas this year and I have read a couple articles saying you shouldn't put deet on the little ones. Hope you figure something out and get out with the fam.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I agree. You are never too young to be out in the mountains. We have had her out several times, but usually we are close to the car. I have also heard about the mosquito's up there. That is one of my big concerns also. I have seen the chest type, but im not sure how comfortable those would be on a longer trip. I was looking at the backpack type , like the ones made by Kelty, but they can get pretty spendy. Ive seen a few on KSL the last few days but wanted to see if anybody has used them. I wonder how comfortable they are for the kid :?: With the mosquito's up there, it might just be best to leave her with her grandma and wait for a few monthes until it gets cooler and gets rid of the skeeters :|

I guess I could just bundle her up in her blankets and zip her up into my 2200 badlands so just her head pokes out :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That would work too bud. I can't remember the brand name of the one I used but it worked fine. I never tried fly fishing with it. I mostly drifted worms and threw spinners.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

we have a Kelty baby carrier, that I've taken all three of my kids on good sized day hikes in. Once they can hold their heads up on their own they are good to go. Most likely they will fall asleep for at least part of it, otherwise hand them sticks and leaves to play with and they have a ball. In fact at 6 months its much easier to take them than at 2 years because by then they want to walk on their own etc.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say that it is a judgement call for you and your wife if your baby can handle it. My wife refused to let me take my daughter for some time. But I do have some suggestions for features to look for when buying one from my experience:

1) make sure the baby pack has a sun shade
2) something that would hold a water bottle would be very helpful
3) some sort of storage compartment for food and other necessities is a must

these are just issues that I had with the one I own. And would suggest finding one that provides those features because mine sucks


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Once your kids neck is strong enough to keep their head under control, they should be fine. My boy will be 2 months tomorrow, and over the 24th of July we took him from Whiskey all the way up and over to Kamas Lake. We had him in a chest pack, but here shortly, he'll go on the back.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. I think im going to end up getting one of those kelty backpacks, with the sun shade, kick stand etc. With the thought of the mosquito's up in the Uinta's, we ended up making a trip with my brother in law (Stevo), his girlfriend and her 6 month old up to silver lake in American fork Canyon to do some fishing. They had just bought one of those chest carriers from walmart, so he ended up convincing me to get one of those. All i can say is both girls were troopers. They didnt cry once on the entire trip and we were there for over 7 hours. She even fell asllep on the way back down the mountain for about 40 mins :lol: . Im definately going to get a nice backpack for a little longer hikes, But I think she's definately got some outdoors in her blood!!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: . It was a good hike and those chest thingys worked good. Other than all **** day I felt like this..........


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

We just picked this one up yesterday off ksl. It has the shown sun shade, and also comes with a rain cover. Retails for $200.00, but we got it for $60.


----------

